# **** bit the dog need 1st aid advice please



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

My boxer/ lab mix got into it with a **** tonight. She was not too happy with this thing and my dumb arse runs out and breaks it up empty handed in my bare feet. So long story short shes got a few bite marks (some scrapes some punctures) on her mouth, leg and neck. I cleaned it up with peroxide and dressed it with some bagbalm for tonight. She's up on her shots and I will go get her a booster tomorrow. 

I know **** dogs get tangled up like this sometimes and was wondering if anyone had some advice on dealing with the bites and minor wounds. I am sure she will do this again. 

Thanks!


----------



## nobled (Aug 28, 2010)

if it was my dog and it had all its shots id just watch it should heel up probably alittle sore for a while


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd be more concerned for the person that got involved empty handed and in bar feet if scratched or bit by a possibly rabid animal. The dog is protected from rabies, not the human.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

The cuts and scrapes around her mouth would concern me a little. There's a real danger of infection. I might take her to the vet and get an antibiotic just to be safe.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> I'd be more concerned for the person that got involved empty handed and in bar feet if scratched or bit by a possibly rabid animal. The dog is protected from rabies, not the human.


Yes, not a bright moment on my part but it seemed right at the time... I don't think the dog needed my help anyways. 

Vet told me to keep the areas clean until they scab over. No shots today. 

Vet Bill $55
Peroxide $2
Cotton Swabs $3
Being chased by a raccon at midnight while neighbors film for youtube...pricless (no real youtube video was made so stop searching for it)


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

So wheres the video the neighbor took?


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

You should not have to worry about anything. Coondogs are always bleeding from ***** getting them.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Rabies vaccinations are 75% effective or so. Don't assume anything. If you have the ****, the local health department will send in the head for testing. If not, they can give you good information on what to watch for. The dog should get the vaccine booster and be watched for 45 days. Symptoms of rabies in your dog would be primarily related to the nervous system. Ex. disorientation, difficulty standing or walking, paralysis or partial paralysis (especially in the hind quarters). hope this helps.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Aside from rabies, another affliction from **** bites is "**** bite paralysis". I had never heard of it until several years ago my German Shorthair got twisted up with a ****. Same as you I just cleaned her up and thought all was fine. Few days later she is laying on the floor stiff as a board and whimpering. I picked her stiff ass up, and I mean stiff, and ran her to the Vet. Told him about the **** fight a few days earlier and turns out that this is what she had. She had to spend about a week in the Vet, basically paralyzed, and took about a week after that at home that she was fully recovered. Just something to watch out for.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

get you some EMT Gel, that stuff works great on cuts and scratches. don't freak out either, my buddys treeing walkers look like mike vic's pit bulls. He lets them things go to town on the ***** when the come out of the tree. if i was you, i wouldn't make a habit of it, them ***** can be pretty mean, specially if its 1 on 1, and they don't have a bullet in em


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

longhaulpointer said:


> get you some EMT Gel, that stuff works great on cuts and scratches. don't freak out either, my buddys treeing walkers look like mike vic's pit bulls. He lets them things go to town on the ***** when the come out of the tree. if i was you, i wouldn't make a habit of it, them ***** can be pretty mean, specially if its 1 on 1, and they don't have a bullet in em


She had the **** submissive on it's back when I pulled her away...she may have learned it's best to bite at the head next time...the backside doesn't have teeth, lol. I noticed her technique was to grab its rear and sling it, then repeat. She is a fast dog but I don't think that matters. She's a rabbit/squirrel dog and that's the way I want it to stay. No clue what the hell got into her.

Thanks for everyones posts, it's much appreciated! She went out on the boat with me tonight and was her normal bounce off the walls self but I will be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

The grabbing and flinging by the hind end is how a dog engages critters. I have seen this many times when my beagle/basset mix gets a hold of ground hogs on my farm. She runs them down and grabs them by the hind quarter and gives them a fling to disorient it then she goes in for the kill by getting it by the head or throat and shaking it violently. I've learned to never reach in on a dog when it's got an animal like this. Sometimes the dog, during all the excitement will take a bite your hand (been there done that) Use a stick or broom or something if you feel you must break them up. I usually let my hound do her thing then check her for injuries. It's best to have a vet take a look at the dog if there are any injuries.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Ooops. DIdn't notice how old the thread was when I posted. Nevermind.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

"Much ado about little as it concerns the dog, from my experience" -Gepetto

interesting that you try to quote Shakespeare's much ado about nothing. 

What is it that you are trying to provide to this thread?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Just trying to say that I didn't think there was much to worry about for the dog or for you, that you were worried unnecessarily. Have **** hunted a good portion of my life and have seen dogs torn up a good bit. It's occupational. Rabies is just about non-existant in **** as well. There is a **** distemper that claims quite a few animals and is cyclical. **** will walk around dazed in the daytime from it before they expire, and maybe some folks confuse that with rabies, but it's not contagious, nothing for humans to worry about. Dog's wounds were cleaned. You done good. She be fine.


----------

